# England shirt etiquette



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?

Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Offer her a seat and call an ambulance.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 5, 2006)

Set fire to them?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 5, 2006)

Thankfully Brockway I haven't seen any, at the pictures yesterday there were two seperate Argentinian Maradonna no.10 shirts on display ( it's that time again ), and Asdas are doing some but not a lot England stuff but cool Brasil tops for £10!


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Set fire to them?



Bit strong. P*ssing through their letter-boxes would be better.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Thankfully Brockway I haven't seen any, at the pictures yesterday there were two seperate Argentinian Maradonna no.10 shirts on display ( it's that time again ), and Asdas are doing some but not a lot England stuff but cool Brasil tops for £10!



TKMaxx are doing very tasteful Brasil and Trinidad and Tobago tee-shirts for a tenner. They do England ones too but they seem to keep slipping to the floor and get trodden underfoot, whenever I'm in there.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to admit to buying an Argentina top with 'hand of god' on the back


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 5, 2006)

See, if we started this thread in the Scottish forum there'd be all sorts of 'raysist' cries.

Just see it as a possible 'twat' alert, but don't be judging all books by their cover.


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



Perhaps ask the person in question for advice on how to actually make the world cup finals?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Perhaps ask the person in question for advice on how to actually make the world cup finals?



How would he know though? The person that got you there is Swedish.


----------



## gabi (Jun 5, 2006)

a) im not english and
b) any manager would have to try very hard *not* to qualify with the resources available. sam fucking allardyce could have done it.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll ask a Swede.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2006)

i would like to know as well. on the one hand i have been getting muchly annoyed  and so far have held my tongue. firstly i thought it was just tourists but not anymore  

so they shouldn't be so blatant in Wales but then again i wouldn't take any shit for wearing a Welsh shirt in London 
(i know it's different like but still)


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?




I think you must direct them to Monmouth  

Whilst holding your tongue


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> TKMaxx are doing very tasteful Brasil and Trinidad and Tobago tee-shirts for a tenner. They do England ones too but they seem to keep slipping to the floor and get trodden underfoot, whenever I'm in there.



Fuck that! I've already got me Colombia shirt, what more could I want?

_<Errr... for either them or Ireland to qualify? Yeah, I know...>_


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?


So what is the etiquette when one encounters someone wearing a Wales shirt in England?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> So what is the etiquette when one encounters someone wearing a Wales shirt in England?



At a guess I'd say you'd be expected to follow the historic continuum: kick the shit out of them then steal every last penny they've got.

Wouldn't that be about right?

(oh and then ask them to learn English.)


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd like to think we all lived in a tolerant and multicultural society where people could wear whatever they wanted to and live wherever they wanted to.  

I certainly don't have any problem with people wearing country shirts or waving country flags of their choice around London - I don't get the impression that many people do.


----------



## cymrukid (Jun 5, 2006)

Smear them with your own faeces


----------



## kakuma (Jun 5, 2006)

another thread dispelling the myths about a lot of welsh being overly nationalistic and a bit backwards


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



Funny !!!


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

> So what is the etiquette when one encounters someone wearing a Wales shirt in England?






			
				cymrukid said:
			
		

> Smear them with your own faeces


 

Really?

Isn't this getting towards xenophobic, far-right, nationalist thinking?

What the fuck does anyone care what other people wear or don't wear? What is it about one bit of mud that makes it supposedly "belong" to certain people and makes other "foreigners" somehow less worthy of respect? This kind of logic is just boneheaded and bigoted extremism surely?


----------



## cymrukid (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm certainly no right winger, and I really do hate the way the term 'nationalist' gets tossed around in a manner that suggests all forms of nationalism are the same.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> I'm certainly no right winger, and I really do hate the way the term 'nationalist' gets tossed around in a manner that suggests all forms of nationalism are the same.



Daft innit. Ghandi was a nationalist.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2006)

Get the fucker, peel off all his/her skin and drop them into a salt bath.
On a serious point since when has the cross of St George been the flag of England?
It used to be the Union Jack up until a few years ago-now its all the flag of the patron st of England
But thats not the flag of England-what is the flag of England?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Funny !!!



Funnier


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

cymrukid said:
			
		

> I'm certainly no right winger, and I really do hate the way the term 'nationalist' gets tossed around in a manner that suggests all forms of nationalism are the same.


I did *deliberately* include the terms "xenophobic" and "far right".

I didn't think that "civic nationalism" (ie the progressive kind) was based on favouring someone's ethnic/cultural/ancestral background or included attacking people who wore the wrong shirt. I thought it was inclusive, multicultural, based on people who lived or worked in a certain place and wasn't about xenophobia or violence?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I did *deliberately* include the terms "xenophobic" and "far right".
> 
> I didn't think that "civic nationalism" (ie the progressive kind) was based on favouring someone's ethnic/cultural/ancestral background or included attacking people who wore the wrong shirt. I thought it was inclusive, multicultural, based on people who lived or worked in a certain place and wasn't about xenophobia or violence?



Well Ghandi was certainly favouring the ethnic Indian against the white colonizing English. Was he wrong? Or a fascist? Or a xenophobe?


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I did *deliberately* include the terms "xenophobic" and "far right".
> 
> I didn't think that "civic nationalism" (ie the progressive kind) was based on favouring someone's ethnic/cultural/ancestral background or included attacking people who wore the wrong shirt. I thought it was inclusive, multicultural, based on people who lived or worked in a certain place and wasn't about xenophobia or violence?


Id suggest that people are being light-hearted.


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> On a serious point since when has the cross of St George been the flag of England?
> It used to be the Union Jack up until a few years ago-now its all the flag of the patron st of England
> But thats not the flag of England-what is the flag of England?


The union flag is made up of the English (St George's) Scottish (St Andrew's/Saltire) and Irish/NI/Ulster (St Patrick's) crosses/flags.

Ever thought that an increased "English" identity partly arises from increased separatism by other countries of the UK?  

There are plenty of people (including "immigrant" and "mixed-origin" people like myself) that prefer to identify as "British" if at all ... yet will often get lumped under "English" by various people usually because of their own preoccupations and sterotypes.

But the bottom line is that I dislike nationalism full stop.


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Well Ghandi was certainly favouring the ethnic Indian against the white colonizing English. Was he wrong? Or a fascist? Or a xenophobe?


Maybe he was.

Or maybe you are misrepresenting his ideas?

I can't remember him making statements about "white" people or other racial theories - seesm that is your own spin on it. I wonder why?

How about saying what you believe rather than hiding behind irrelevant and tenous examples (presumably picked becaise Ghandi is some kind of "hero")?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

*funniest !!!*


----------



## cymrukid (Jun 5, 2006)

There's certainly a difference between the type of nationalism prevalent in, for argument's sake, the US at the moment, ie, the big oppressors picking on the underdogs, and the type of nationalism that sees the underdog fighting for their rights and a better way of life.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> Maybe he was.
> 
> Or maybe you are misrepresenting his ideas?
> 
> ...



I'm not misreprenting anyone - Ghandi wanted to boot the English out of India. He was a nationalist. He wasn't right-wing. And he wasn't a racist. What's tenuous about that example? You're the one who is lumping all nationalists together as being right-wing and xenophobic.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

>



No, the funniest is yet to come...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> No, the funniest is yet to come...



I know, it's gonna be a laugh a minute when Wales FINALLY do make it to the finals of the world cup one day, and end up being humiliated by the likes of Togo etc.

I'll be wetting my pants.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> I'd like to think we all lived in a tolerant and multicultural society where people could wear whatever they wanted to and live wherever they wanted to.
> 
> I certainly don't have any problem with people wearing country shirts or waving country flags of their choice around London - I don't get the impression that many people do.



_<splutters all over screen>_

Don't you be coming in here with your namby pamby liberal ideals. This is the fucken WALES forum, and frankly, I'm with the Welsh on this one (I have to live with them). If you don't like someone's shirt, you make an unholy fuss about it until the Soul Crew arrive and then they get hospitalised. Innit  Faeces? That wouldn't be the half of it...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



*Poll *FFS!!


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> You're the one who is lumping all nationalists together as being right-wing and xenophobic.


No I am not. Go and re-read my posts.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I know, it's gonna be a laugh a minute when Wales FINALLY do make it to the finals of the world cup one day, and end up being humiliated by the likes of Togo etc.
> 
> I'll be wetting my pants.



I'll send you some nappies. Refresh my memory - how did Palace get on in the play-offs?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> *Poll *FFS!!



I know, I know - it was meant to be a poll but I fecked it up


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I'll send you some nappies. Refresh my memory - how did Palace get on in the play-offs?



So which one are you ? A bitter Millwall fan, or sad seagull ?

whoops just checked what forum I'm in you probably follow football in that superior welsh league.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> So which one are you ? A bitter Millwall fan, or sad seagull ?
> 
> whoops just checked what forum I'm in you probably follow football in that superior welsh league.



The New Barcelona - or just plain old Cardiff City, whichever you prefer.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> The New Barcelona - or just plain old Cardiff City, whichever you prefer.



You forgot to add the  smilie


----------



## llantwit (Jun 5, 2006)

Teejay - lighten up. Nobody's going to smear anyone in faeces and set fire to them.





























As long as they don't wear an England jersey in Cardiff. You gotta admit - some people are asking for it, like.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I know, I know - it was meant to be a poll but I fecked it up



*Go back and edit the feckin OP!*

Sheesh... The quality of bigoted xenophobes just ain't what it used to be


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> *Go back and edit the feckin OP!*
> 
> Sheesh... The quality of bigoted xenophobes just ain't what it used to be



Too late innit. Thread's lost its momentum. And I'm not a bigot or a xenophobe. The colonized have a right to bitch about the colonizer. I'd quote the lyrics to _Proud to be a Citizen of Cardiff_ but I can't find them.

Right, where did I put my petrol and my faeces...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> And I'm not a bigot or a xenophobe.



Yerra a fucken disgrace. Your country needs you. C'mon, get with it, mun!!


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Yerra a fucken disgrace. Your country needs you. C'mon, get with it, mun!!



lmao


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 5, 2006)

How about a night down the pub supporting whoever England gt in the 2nd round ( results allowing ).?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How about a night down the pub supporting whoever England gt in the 2nd round ( results allowing ).?



There's more chance of us all showing up at the next meet in Aberystwth than that happening, FFS!!11!!1!


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How about a night down the pub supporting whoever England gt in the 2nd round ( results allowing ).?



I've been wondering where to watch the Ingurland games actually. Does one take the safe (local pub) or the antagonistic (town) option?

I'd be up for a pint though.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

>



No this *is* the funniest, I can still feel the fumes coming off you lot now, talk about wasted natural resources, we could have lit up Cardiff for a decade on your ire.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I've been wondering where to watch the Ingurland games actually. Does one take the safe (local pub) or the antagonistic (town) option?
> 
> I'd be up for a pint though.



Well the Roath option has lots of English students - I can bring my Argentine flag if you like.

You could play it safe by going to Dempseys.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Time for the classics... here's hoping we get another display like this one, this had me pissing myself


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

...and lest we forget the sterling service the English captain has provided in the past...







See y'all on eBay


----------



## Brockway (Jun 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Well the Roath option has lots of English students - I can bring my Argentine flag if you like.
> 
> You could play it safe by going to Dempseys.



I don't mind where, anywhere'll do. Bring your aborigine flag. It confuses people.


----------



## fanta (Jun 6, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



Hmmm, not sure. Bit tricky, that one. 

How about doing what you can to assuage your sense of intrinsic inferiority by drawing enough inspiration from your juvenile bitterness and prejudice to post a silly thread like this...

...oh you have done. 

Well done.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 6, 2006)

^
¦
¦

 
Not much humour around this thread is there? Are we (welsh forum posters of the welsh,  and inglish variety, mind you) the only ones that get it?
Have we created an in-joke guaranteed to rile the rest of U-75?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Hmmm, not sure. Bit tricky, that one.
> 
> How about doing what you can to assuage your sense of intrinsic inferiority by drawing enough inspiration from your juvenile bitterness and prejudice to post a silly thread like this...
> 
> ...



No mate, you've misunderstood the rules - it's just the 5 options.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> ^
> ¦
> ¦
> 
> ...



i think us english just like calling welsh and scottish people sad same as you like calling us sad, they key difference being that we are in the tournament whereas youse finished behind us, poland, austria and n.ireland


----------



## kakuma (Jun 6, 2006)

on the upside you finished a good 5 points clear of Azerbaijan!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2006)

but even if by some miracle we we're in, there be none of this braying bollocks and certainly no 'when we win' or 'i believe englerlund can win'

and therein lies the difference seeeeeee..

do ya? 
no u don't do ya


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 6, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Hmmm, not sure. Bit tricky, that one.
> 
> How about doing what you can to assuage your sense of intrinsic inferiority by drawing enough inspiration from your juvenile bitterness and prejudice to post a silly thread like this...
> 
> ...



Fanta baiting's still legal in Kajastan


----------



## fanta (Jun 6, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> on the upside you finished a good 5 points clear of Azerbaijan!!!




And there can be no doubt that result was a masterpiece of balletic skill and sporting prowess.

May your chests swell with pride.

Hail the _mighty_ Wales!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 6, 2006)

My (English, like me) mates usually head over to Bristol for England games  .


----------



## llantwit (Jun 6, 2006)

Good wriddance to baeed wrabbish!


----------



## kakuma (Jun 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> but even if by some miracle we we're in, there be none of this braying bollocks and certainly no 'when we win' or 'i believe englerlund can win'
> 
> and therein lies the difference seeeeeee..
> 
> ...



it's only a bit of fun
a lot more enjoyable than this braying "oh i hope they don't do well, they don't deserve to" that us english have to put up with


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2006)

*C'mon Paraguay!!11!!1!!!*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 6, 2006)

Right - That's it.

I'm off


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 6, 2006)

Stand and fight yer wee bollocks  

C'mon KBT down the Claude in your 3 lions


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 6, 2006)

May well be in the Claude - but I don't own an England shirt.

Off to Germany Saturday week anyway


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 6, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



Walk away and get over the inferiority complex.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Right - That's it.
> 
> I'm off








King Biscuit Time, yesterday.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Walk away and get over the inferiority complex.



It's just the 5 options Harold.  

PS English people smell.  

All people do - it's nature innit you miserable f*cker.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 6, 2006)

England shirts are one thing .

I saw a cunt in a Bristol City shirt once in Queen St.  

Now that's a shirt too far.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 6, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Walk away and get over the inferiority complex.



That's easy for you to say - you're English.

What if we were to walk all over your manor ( QPR ) in Cardiff shirts talking loudly?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 6, 2006)

How about a Titov shirt?


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd prefer a Ronaldhino one or a Maradonna one. Nice pooch.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 6, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> It's just the 5 options Harold.
> 
> PS English people smell.
> 
> All people do - it's nature innit you miserable f*cker.



I'm not miserable.  I'm smug and superior like.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 6, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> That's easy for you to say - you're English.
> 
> What if we were to walk all over your manor ( QPR ) in Cardiff shirts talking loudly?



You'd probably be shadowed by half a dozen Met vans.  Their usual response to cardiff fans in London.


----------



## fanta (Jun 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> What if we were to walk all over your manor ( QPR ) in Cardiff shirts talking loudly?



I wouldn't care. But then, it is never ever going to happen because you'll never ever qualify.

Awww...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 7, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> I wouldn't care. But then, it is never ever going to happen because you'll never ever qualify.
> 
> Awww...



You daft twat - you've no idea have you ?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 7, 2006)

I just my 1980s Ghana t-shirt through in the post - can I wear that one ok?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 7, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I just my 1980s Ghana t-shirt through in the post - can I wear that one ok?



Of course - it's almost compulsory to wear 'rest of the worlds' shirts during the cup


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 7, 2006)

Where did you get that from? - How much?, and will I be able to get one in time before I leave for Germany? - PM me quicksmart!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 7, 2006)

PM on the way.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

hahahaha llantwit buys his clothes from 'toffs' hahahaha


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 7, 2006)

I think in this case toffs stands for 

The
Old
Fashioned
Football
Shirt

(Company)

Still, never let the truth get in the way of a good ribbing!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

i know! could've let me have a couple of hours out of it!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 7, 2006)

Tut, tut. How infantile. 
I didn't actually buy it off them - I got it from another place. I just linked to their pic. So  .


----------



## ICB (Jun 7, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just what is the etiquette when one encounters a saddo wearing an Ingurland shirt in Wales?
> 
> Should one chin him? Spit in his eye? Call him a c*nt? Just ignore the fecker? Or shake his hand and wish the delusional fool, of German extraction, all the best at the World Cup?



Well, if you're me you look down your nose at them for being a football loving pleb with no sense of style. 

But in general the approach round here is to take all their money off them in exchange for some tat and shit food. 

(Bizzarrely the local Morrisons is festooned with George Cross pennants and all the checkout staff seem to be excited about the England games.  )


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 7, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Well, if you're me you look down your nose at them for being a football loving pleb with no sense of style.
> 
> But in general the approach round here is to take all their money off them in exchange for some tat and shit food.
> 
> (Bizzarrely the local Morrisons is festooned with George Cross pennants and all the checkout staff seem to be excited about the England games.  )



Thankfully supermarkets are much lower key than last time ( St Georges everywhere )... that's because there were complaints about it


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 7, 2006)

The pitiful whine of the colonised...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> The pitiful whine of the colonised...



come over the bridge and say that  i dare ya


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Tut, tut. How infantile.
> I didn't actually buy it off them - I got it from another place. I just linked to their pic. So  .



well done! shopping ethically and wasting toffs bandwidth! efficient online anarchism


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 7, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> The pitiful whine of the colonised...



that you just can't ignore!  


Mad I know, but if I saw a person in an England shirt in Wales, I would just assume they are English and go about my day. Though I am probably the only person from Merthyr who thinks that. Well, me and my mam at most


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> The pitiful whine of the colonised...



I love thses threads when posters lose it and reveal their true attitudes


----------



## ICB (Jun 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Thankfully supermarkets are much lower key than last time ( St Georges everywhere )... that's because there were complaints about it



I take it you don't live in a popular tourist destination?  It's strangely harmonious around here, anyone would think humans have quite a lot in common, even the Welsh and English 

What's all this nonsense about colonies?  Check yer basic definitions.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 7, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> that you just can't ignore!
> 
> 
> Mad I know, but if I saw a person in an England shirt in Wales, I would just assume they are English and go about my day. Though I am probably the only person from Merthyr who thinks that. Well, me and my mam at most


is that you son


----------



## fanta (Jun 7, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I love thses threads when posters lose it and reveal their true attitudes



You have _no_ idea how ironic that is?!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> You have _no_ idea how ironic that is?!



Me and you aint crossed swords in a while Fanta, I'm busy today but maybe Friday afternoon?


----------



## fanta (Jun 7, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Me and you aint crossed swords in a while Fanta, I'm busy today but maybe Friday afternoon?









Bless.


----------



## diond (Jun 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Time for the classics... here's hoping we get another display like this one, this had me pissing myself




I did try and find something amusing, nay, *ANYTHING*, involving the welsh football team in The World Cup. After scraping the scurf and dregs from the depths that is the Internet, I found this hilarious article, awww.






I can't understand for the life of me why there isn't more references to the welsh in The World Cup finals, though.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 7, 2006)




----------

